# Montgomery lake photos



## kwayne (Apr 3, 2010)

These are photos of Montgomery Lake on the Ocmulgee River where the World Record BASS was caught.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 3, 2010)

42 yrs living in Fitzgerald. & fishing the ocmulgee & never once went there! Someone said ,in an article about ole George Perry & his world record bass that the montgomery lake oxbow isn't nothing like it was way back. That the flow of the river changed or something .? You probably know more possibly. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2010)

its in sad shape now. I wish the hamburger stand at the red light in Jacksonville would come back,too!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 3, 2010)

Neat.  Thanks for sharing the shots of this famous place.

Hoss


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 3, 2010)

That's really cool.....awesome pictures!!!!

Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## quinn (Apr 3, 2010)

Great shots.The water line sure does go way up there.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sure reminds us that the natural world is constantly changing!  We think about it as static & constant, but it sure ain't!  Neat shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## leo (Apr 4, 2010)

neat shots, thanks for posting them


----------

